# Encore un nouveau navigateur pour PowerPC !



## Jacques_Dupontel (6 Septembre 2012)

Après les compilations nocturnes les plus récentes de Camino : 

http://caminobrowser.org/download/releases/nightly/


et les nouvelles versions de TenFourFox ( pour les systèmes PowerPC à partir de Mac 10.4 Tiger) :

http://code.google.com/p/tenfourfox/downloads/list

d'autres développeurs se lancent dans la compilation de code pour créer une version actualisée pour PowerPC de Safari ( pour système 10.4 Tiger ) :

http://code.google.com/p/tenfourkit/


Merci à eux pour ces navigateurs aux codes récents et optimisés.


----------

